# 97 maxima gle no bose???



## morgan.g.hunt (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a 97 maxima gle.... for some reason it has no bose. on most web sites it says bose is standard so im just wondering what went wrong with mine... right now it has panasonic paper type speakers..


----------

